# CASTILLO DE UNANUE, Cañete



## eastnewark (Mar 26, 2005)

CASTILLO DE UNANUE
Apenas un kilómetro al sur de San Vicente de Cañete se erige esta monumental edificación de estilo morisco que también es conocida como Casa-Hacienda Arona. Data del siglo XIX. 

La hacienda perteneció a Agustín Landaburu, quien la dejó como herencia a su hijo. Este, al no tener descendencia, la donó a su preceptor, el insigne prócer de la independencia peruana, don Hipólito Unanue. 

La hacienda fue dividida entre sus dos hijas. A una le tocó la hacienda Arona, y a la otra un fundo que tomó el nombre de Unanue.

Aver si alguien puede conseguir foto. Ya que bolivia tambien tiene su castillo, hay que mostrarle el nuestro tambien.
Bueno me ubiera gustado poner una foto que tengo pero lo malo es que no se como hacerlo, sino lo haria.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

bolivia tiene un palacio no un castillo... tambien hay uno en chancay


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Una fotito...espero encontrar otra.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

El castillo de chancay esta ubicado al norte de la ciudad de Lima, en la provincia de Huaral, distrito de Chancay, se arriva via terrestre; por la Panamericana Norte, a aproximadamente un par de horas de viaje de la ciudad de Lima. 

El Castillo de Chancay, es un castillo de estilo medioeval, data de lá década del cuarenta y se construyó sobre un acantilado rocoso en las Playas de Chancay. 

Su creadora fue doña Consuelo Amat y León de Boggio, bisnieta del Virrey don Manuel Amat y Juniet Ponella y Almerch. 

Doña Consuelo, casada con el ilustre caballero don Rómulo Boggio, fue una dama de gran sensibilidad artística, pues dentro de sus talentos se cuentan el de ser poetisa y haber escrito un aproximado de cuatrocientos poemas. Fue en el año 1935 que decidio construir el Hotel Villa Madreperla, el cual seria un albergue para las visitas que solían venir a veranear desde la ciudad de Lima. Unos años después, el año 40, se empieza la construccion de este Castillo, el cual fue diseñado por ella misma. 



















el de cañete encontre 1 foto


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

No se si les gustara pero aqui va la Casona Sojo de Sullana.










La casona de Sojo fue declarada patrimonio monumental de la nación por R.S. Nº 505-74-ED del 15 de octubre de 1974. 

En 1910, don Miguel Checa contrata un arquitecto mexicano e inicia la construcción de la casa hacienda de Sojo, con un modelo parecido a una casa existente en México. El material empleado fue caña de Guayaquil, adobe y mármol 

Esta hermosa casa posee 36 habitaciones y ambientes complementarios que son de tipo señorial predominando un estilo neoclásico republicano, notable en su parte frontal. En el interior posee dos hermosas escaleras, que partiendo equidistantes de su base, convergen en la segunda planta dando inicio a una serie de habitaciones. Las gradas son de mármol carrara italiano. 

Construida sobre un cerro, desde la segunda planta de la casona se puede observar el extenso valle del Chira. Cerca está el puente “Tangarará” don- de encontramos una amplia ensenada ideal para hacer excursiones y practicar camping. En el lecho del río se forman interminables colonias de jacintos de agua. El paisaje rodeado de vegetación, con erguidos cocoteros, es realmente hermoso, relajante, paradisíaco... y espectacular, sobre todo al amanecer y en la puesta del sol 

Es fácil llegar por la vía Sullana Paita.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

oigan y el seudo castillo que esta en Lince, se ve pintoresco, a ver si alguien pone una foto.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

QUE BONITO SE VE !


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

ohh ese castillo chevre!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

el castillo q queda en Lince se llama Rospigliosi... y la verdad es bieeen bonito ojalà q en la red haya alguna foto vale la pena verlo!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

hay uno en arequipa


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Que cheveres fotos, primera vez que lo veo.


----------



## Piedraliza (Dec 13, 2006)

escuche que el unico castillo que se encuentra en america es el de chapultepec en mexico, quiero saber si es veradd o falso, o a que estructura se le consideraria castillo.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Colaboro con 3 fotitos*

*Recuerden que el Castillo Unánue está a 150 kilómetros al sur de Lima...*



























eastnewark said:


> CASTILLO DE UNANUE
> Apenas un kilómetro al sur de San Vicente de Cañete se erige esta monumental edificación de estilo morisco que también es conocida como Casa-Hacienda Arona. Data del siglo XIX.
> 
> La hacienda perteneció a Agustín Landaburu, quien la dejó como herencia a su hijo. Este, al no tener descendencia, la donó a su preceptor, el insigne prócer de la independencia peruana, don Hipólito Unanue.
> ...


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Otra más..*


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

El Bajopontino said:


> oigan y el seudo castillo que esta en Lince, se ve pintoresco, a ver si alguien pone una foto.


Encontré una foto vieja en el flickr

Mansión estilo castillo medieval, construída por la familia Rospigliosi en la Urbanización Santa Beatriz en la década de 1920. Archivo Eduardo Dargent Chamot. Lima.










Según sé, la mandaron a construir para la llegada del rey Alfonso XII a Lima pero nunca llegó


----------



## Piedraliza (Dec 13, 2006)

fotos de lucuma.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Querrás decir Alfonso XIII....*

Porque Alfonso XII falleció en 1885.



YibrailMizrahi said:


> Encontré una foto vieja en el flickr
> 
> Mansión estilo castillo medieval, construída por la familia Rospigliosi en la Urbanización Santa Beatriz en la década de 1920. Archivo Eduardo Dargent Chamot. Lima.
> 
> ...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que chevere le castillo, si lo he visto en un thread hace tiempo, parece de Disneyworld........


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

mapamundista said:


> Porque Alfonso XII falleció en 1885.


Ok, Alfonso XIII entonces...


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

En ese castillo de cañete creo q se grabo una novela.


----------

